# Wrigley Field United Club



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 21, 2012)

This last week, before boarding The Card and I walked around Wrigley Field and noticed that it now has a United Club. With the Cubs in hibernation for another year, and access to United Clubs for S+ members up in the air, this might be a pointless question, but have any S+ members tried to enter it with their card?

BTW - Go Giants! Go Tigers! Just not those other Cards... :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2012)

Select Plus members don't even get access to the Acela Club at the Met's Citi Field, so I'm sure that it won't work for the United Club @ Wrigley.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang! :huh: :wacko: Well it was a nice thought while it lasted...  Thanks Alan.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Select Plus members don't even get access to the Acela Club at the Met's Citi Field, so I'm sure that it won't work for the United Club @ Wrigley.


Sounds like Amtraks Negotiator was out manuvered by the Mets guy! :angry2: Typical for Amtrak when they Negotiate with Railroads, perhaps Joe Boardman needs to Can whoever is making these Deals and get some Pros! If I lived in New York and was Select + think I'd be upset by this! And Wrigley Field, are the Cubs still in the NL?? :lol:

Go Tigers Go!!


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 21, 2012)

It's the same situation with both the Acela Club at Citi Field and the United Club at Wrigley (and there's also a "United Club" at Dodger Stadium) -- a stadium club for which they've sold the "name" sponsorship to Amtrak or United. They might as well be "Budweiser Club" or "Geico Club," and you wouldn't be able to get in just because you had a 6-pack of empty bottles, or had bought insurance from a gecko.

This would be somewhat less confusing if the United clubs in airports were still called "Red Carpet Club," but with the merger with Continental (whose airport clubs were called "President's Club"), they went with the most generic name possible.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 23, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> It's the same situation with both the Acela Club at Citi Field and the United Club at Wrigley (and there's also a "United Club" at Dodger Stadium) -- a stadium club for which they've sold the "name" sponsorship to Amtrak or United. They might as well be "Budweiser Club" or "Geico Club," and you wouldn't be able to get in just because you had a 6-pack of empty bottles, or had bought insurance from a gecko.
> 
> This would be somewhat less confusing if the United clubs in airports were still called "Red Carpet Club," but with the merger with Continental (whose airport clubs were called "President's Club"), they went with the most generic name possible.


True, but assuming that Budweiser had a "frequent drinker" club (and no, that's _not_ the local AA meeting) or Geico had some sort of loyalty program (perhaps for people who stick with them after being in 15 crashes and who're paying $20,000/yr in premiums?), the same confusion would ensue.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 23, 2012)

Anderson said:


> or Geico had some sort of loyalty program (perhaps for people who stick with them after being in 15 crashes and who're paying $20,000/yr in premiums?), the same confusion would ensue.


I think that you'd be lucky to still have insurance from Geico at all if you had 15 accidents; much less be able to gain access to a club in a stadium because of it.


----------



## saxman (Oct 29, 2012)

So are these clubs the same United Club found at airports? Do you just need a United Club membership to have access if you're at the game? What about the "Acela Club"? I'm guess not the same as "ClubAcela"? And seeing how you can't buy a membership to ClubAcela how does one gain access to the Acela Club at Citi Field? Can you just show them your same day First Class ticket stub on Acela??


----------



## AlanB (Oct 29, 2012)

saxman said:


> What about the "Acela Club"? I'm guess not the same as "ClubAcela"? And seeing how you can't buy a membership to ClubAcela how does one gain access to the Acela Club at Citi Field? Can you just show them your same day First Class ticket stub on Acela??


No, definitely not the same at all.

Nothing Amtrak gets you into the Acela Club at Citi Field. Access is based upon what type of ticket, or more accurately, what price level ticket you brought to gain access to the game.


----------

